# ID please - Brisbane



## Becceles (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

A friend posted this up on facebook, found near her house in Brisbane. I was just looking for a correct identification of it. It's the only photo she posted.

Thanks,
Bec

View attachment 289372




I'm not sure if the photo posted or not...


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 3, 2013)

Golden-crowned Snake (_Cacophis squamulosus)_


----------



## Trent005722 (May 3, 2013)

Could be small eyed snake they have red/pinkish bellies around se old


----------



## jase75 (May 3, 2013)

Its a Golden Crowned Snake.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emilie (May 3, 2013)

Why is its tail tied up ? And without seeing the head it's hard to say, but I guess a small eyed is a reasonable way o go


----------



## jase75 (May 3, 2013)

I don't think the tail is tied up, it just looks like some bark or a stick. Its definitely a Golden Crowned Snake, not a Small Eyed.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 3, 2013)

yep Cacophis and definatly NOT small eyed


----------



## bohdi13 (May 4, 2013)

definetly not a small eyed snake, quite easy to point that out by the underside shape of head and typical patterned golden crowned under belly scales.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 4, 2013)

It is unquestionably a Golden-crowned Snake (_Cacophis squamulosus_) – given the ventral markings, colour and subcaudals.

Both the Golden-crowned and Small-eyed Snakes usually have pinkish ventral colouration. Small-eyed Snakes occasionally exhibit dark ventral markings – either black blotches along the scales or streaks. However, these lack the arrangement and consistency of the dark mid-ventral blotches characteristic of Golden-crowned Snakes. Small-eyed have all subcaudal scales single while those of the Golden-crown are all divided, as can be seen in the photo.

Blue


----------



## Becceles (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone,

I let her know.


----------

